# Top 10 Movie Gun Fights



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some decent choices, but I mention the following as better choices than most on the list below:

1. Pale Rider - Final gun fight
2. Open Range - Final gun fight
3. Unforgiven - Saloon gun fight

Honorable mention....
4. Hurt Locker - Sniper duel



> 10. Mr. & Mrs. Smith - Domestic disturbance
> 9. Quigley Down Under - Duel with Marsden
> 8. Tombstone - Gunfight at the OK Corral
> 7. LA Confidential - Victory Motel
> ...


https://www.gunnuts.net/2018/06/07/the-top-10-movie-gunfights/


----------



## patrioteer (May 21, 2018)

I would call that list the top 10 most entertaining gun fights or perhaps the top 10 most dramatic gun fights. 

For me it's about the most realistic gun fights. Which are sometimes contained in great movies and sometime in just okay movies. My list would include:

Heat, Collateral, Way of the Gun, Man on Fire, John Wick, Blackhawk Down, Lone Survivor, Tears of the Sun, Proof of life, and Act of Valor.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly", final scene in the cemetery. Only 2 shots fired, but THE MUSIC! Ennio Morricone was one of the best.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

"The Shootist" didn't make the cut?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Honorable Mention:




The sniper duel, from, Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Not bad, shoot out scene from Wind River;


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Scar Face...


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

The Outlaw Josey Wales didn't make it. I can't believe it.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)




----------

